Ask HN: What is your personal knowledge management system? - wtznc
======
brettkromkamp
I use my own opensource application, Contextualise
([https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)). But, also check
out this list of knowledge graph / second brain / digital gardening resources,
here: [https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-
graph](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-graph)

------
SirensOfTitan
I use org-mode in emacs:

* For scratch notes I have a little bit of elisp I wrote to take a note title and file it into a year/month folder with day prefix

* For permanent notes I use org-roam with a zettelkasten-like method. I do one idea per note and link each new note into a couple other notes that seem relevant.

* todo.org for concrete tasks

* inbox.org for anything of interest to process later. I use beorg on my phone to add to this.

* contacts.org for birthdays

I also use SuperMemo 18 for incremental reading, a general deck for facts I
deem important, and a deck for my Russian learning. I haven’t totally figured
out this piece yet though, and there’s a nuance to what goes into my
zettelkasten and what goes into my spaced repetition decks.

------
benhoyt
My brain.

Which is true :-) ... but maybe more what you are asking: a todo.txt file, as
well as my personal website with my public writing -- that's as much for my
memory/knowledge as anyone else's.

~~~
OOvsuOO
I agree the brain is the most powerful computer. No matter that the computers
can compute so much faster and blah blah. The brain. I do need to write things
down or draw things down. That helps with recall. Remember that Humans are
really using a tiny percentage of our Brains. We have untapped potential.

------
khannavid
I use Trello. Its columns show different categories:

\- Column1: Useful tools and Interesting startups (Cards: B2B, B2C, personal,
etc.)

\- C2: Blog ideas (and helpful resources for them)

\- C3: Entertainment list (tv series watch list, my fav movies, weird
directors, etc.)

\- C4: To learn list (Articles, books, etc by their subjects)

\- C5-10: Learned items (important things i learned sorted by subject and
finished time)

------
protonimitate
Joplin.

I tried more involved approaches like knowledge graphs and wikis but found I
spent more time researching and setting up these things than actually using
them.

The simplest way for me to store and retrieve info I need is to be able to
dump it into a .md and search over everything.

I do like the idea of having a personal wiki, but right now I don't have
enough depth of information to warrant the transfer. Anything that I need in
depth information is usually already in a wiki somewhere, so I don't really
see the point in duplicating the information.

------
h0p3
I use Tiddlywiki. [https://philosopher.life/](https://philosopher.life/)

------
pruthvishetty
Chrome bookmarks. Folders.

------
AbenezerMamo
Airtable & Mindmap

